
Ask HN: How would you approach becoming the digital hub of your town/small city? - gcatalfamo
Imagine trying to become a place for your fellow citizen to consume information or services. How would approach such endeavour? What services would prioritize? What feature would you consider important for growth?<p>Also imagine this as a PRIVATE project: offering public services like a government service would do is out of question.<p>Would you cather a specific segment of the citizenship first? If so which one?<p>As any small city think that the average population is not very digital-friendly.<p>Disclaimer: this is not a request for ideas of any kind, I am wondering how would you go about digitally conquering your town. <i>For science</i>. (Or fun and games)
======
PaulHoule
I would put up a lot of posters.

